# Des badges "Forum MacGé" pour l'AE ?



## gibet_b (6 Septembre 2007)

Cette année, ce sera ma troisième Apple Expo et chaque année, en passant sur le stand du Pommier et en arpentant les allées de l'expo, je me dis "ce serait sympa de faire la connaissance des membres du forum", mais je suis sans doute trop timide, et je n'ose pas aller vers des gens que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam. Aussi, je me dis depuis l'an dernier que des badges "Forum MacGé" à rajouter en dessous du badge d'entrée serait une excellente idée pour beaucoup d'entre nous.

Je me propose de faire ce badge et une page PHP pour permettre de générer un badge à son pseudo.

Cela pose-t-il des problèmes que je le fasse ? Je ne voudrais pas m'attirer les foudres de MacGé !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> ... je me dis "ce serait sympa de faire la connaissance des membres du forum", mais je suis sans doute trop timide, et je n'ose pas aller vers des gens que je ne connais ni d'Eve ni d'Adam.



Ah, mais faut pas... MacG est une bande de chouettes copains ; un peu comme une grande famille... Tiens, moi par exemple, je suis le cousin Machin ; celui qui a plein de cheveux...


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Tu as aussi la solution du T Shirt MacG personnalis&#233;:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

Y'a pas à dire... C'est classieux...


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

chouette ! Ca va etre comme u un incentive microzofft !!
chacun son badge ( avec nom et  sa fonction   email interne et code barre !!)

je comprends la d&#233;marche , mais c'est effrayant !


----------



## gibet_b (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu as aussi la solution du T Shirt MacG personnalisé:



En effet, très sympa ce T-Shirt !

Je promets de te saluer si je te crois  

Sinon, j'ai envoyé un mail directement aux responsables, pour voir.

Bien entendu le badge n'est pas obligatoire  Je demandais ça parce que j'ai plusieurs fois lu la remarque et que je me disais que ça répondrait peut-être à un vrai besoin.


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

tu peux le faire pour toi. les autres membres viendront peut être te saluer 

@Patoch : euh... www.dtc.com ca existe vraiment. déconne pas avec ça


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

A oui bravo pour le tshirt, c'est la grande classe effectivement.  
On les trouve où ceux-là?
_*(celui qui repondra DTC© n'aura pas l'avantage de l'effet de surprise)*_

Sinon les badges c'est chouette aussi, on peut voir une prémaquette de la chose?


----------



## gibet_b (6 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> Sinon les badges c'est chouette aussi, on peut voir une prémaquette de la chose?



Je fais ça dans la matinée.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> En effet, très sympa ce T-Shirt !.....


 
Bon en même temps ce n'est pas sans risque, car quand tu débarques sur le stand du Pommier avec un TShirt MacG et que tu tombes sur la horde de MacBid....  

mais ça peut conduire à te faire offrir un TShirt MacBid!


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> ...
> @Patoch : euh... www.dtc.com ca existe vraiment. déconne pas avec ça


 
wahouu!!! t'as vu leur slogan?

A diamond is forever DTC

Classe! non???


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

NED a dit:


> A oui bravo pour le tshirt, c'est la grande classe effectivement.
> On les trouve où ceux-là?....


 
Fait avec mes petites mains (et du papier transfert imprimable)

D'ailleurs cette année je vais le refaire car je n'avais pas utilisé le bon type de papier transfert (d'où un avatar pas très visible). Avec du papier pour transfert sur TShirt sombre, ça devrait être mieux..... Wait and see!


----------



## pascalformac (6 Septembre 2007)

gibet -b , je plaisantais un peu ( beaucoup) 
car effectivement c'est un truc important et peut etre un probleme


Mais le signe de reconnaissance sur place est tr&#232;s simple
Pas de badge ou tshirt d'un des autres du stand 
pas loggu&#233; sur un autre  forum  en direct la&#239;ve
Pas en train de dire _" les mizz &#224; jour Appp*  sont devenues de la M*** "_

t'as de fortes chances d'avoir un macg devant toi
et sinon il suffit de poser la question 
 chez  les  autres ils  parlent aussi, ils mordent pas et apr&#232;s tout chercher &#224; rencontrer un macg c'est pas pour le regarder b&#233;atement mais pour parler , alors on peut parler &#224; d'autres.
j'ai jamais vu ca : _ c'est lui , mais si c'est lui je te jure c'est lui , c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie  ohh je me sens tout chose je vais  tomber dans les pommes...  _

c'est d'ailleurs assez amusant ce renversement d'attitude 
sur le web beaucoup cherchent &#224; etre ind&#233;tectables , et l&#224; , c'est le contraire


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Fait avec mes petites mains (et du papier transfert imprimable)
> 
> D'ailleurs cette année je vais le refaire car je n'avais pas utilisé le bon type de papier transfert (d'où un avatar pas très visible). Avec du papier pour transfert sur TShirt sombre, ça devrait être mieux..... Wait and see!



Oui il te faut le papier opaque.
On l'imprime à l'envers celui-la et on le repasse avec un papier sulfurisé.
Il en font du beau chez carrarre.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

&#199;a, par contre, &#231;a fait vraiment r&#233;fl&#233;chir :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> wahouu!!! t'as vu leur slogan?
> 
> A diamond is forever DTC
> 
> Classe! non???


&#199;a me rappelle un Milo Manara tiens ! Le d&#233;clic 2 si mes souvenirs (&#233;mus, &#231;a va de soi) sont bons&#8230;


----------



## NED (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394424 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, par contre, ça fait vraiment réfléchir :affraid:


C'est avec ce papier que j'avais fait mon tshirt m4k-t-NED à la première DTP !!! :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Soyons originaux, que diable !

Faisons des étiquettes à s'agrafer sur l'oreille !


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> chez  les  autres ils  parlent aussi, ils mordent pas et après tout chercher à rencontrer un macg c'est pas pour le regarder béatement mais pour parler , alors on peut parler à d'autres.
> j'ai jamais vu ca : _ c'est lui , mais si c'est lui je te jure c'est lui , c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie  ohh je me sens tout chose je vais  tomber dans les pommes...  _


pourtant, moi je reve de me rencontrer sur un stand... et tomber en pamoison devant moi 
mais pas cette année. les vacances, c'est ce soir 



PonkHead a dit:


> Soyons originaux, que diable !
> 
> Faisons des étiquettes à s'agrafer sur l'oreille !


dans ma belle region, les étiquettes, on les met au nez (au muffle sinon). ca a un certain charme, sinon un charme certain


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394425 a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle un Milo Manara tiens ! Le déclic 2 si mes souvenirs (émus, ça va de soi) sont bons


Je croyais aussi, mais c'est dans le premier tome...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

J'avais un doute mais je ne pouvais pas v&#233;rifier  Mado m'aurait tout de suite repris, on peut en &#234;tre certain


----------



## gibet_b (6 Septembre 2007)

Bon, ben voilà une maquette. Je n'ai pas retrouvé exactement la même police que celle du logo de macgé, si quelqu'un la connaît...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Hé !

je ne suis pas Legolas, moi !


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

_moi je serais pas &#224; l'AE (yen a qui bossent bande de feignasses !! ) mais le samedi soir, je serais surement avec un truc comme &#231;a&#8230;

  
_


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Hé !
> 
> je ne suis pas Legolas, moi !


même pas un peu degolas ?


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

L'id&#233;al serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la t&#226;che des modos pr&#233;sents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Plus sérieusement, si, comme r e m y, ceux qui y vont postent leur photo (dans Autoportrait, doit y en avoir plein), ça permetra aux timides de les repérer, non ?

Ou, formule marrante, allez à l'accueil et leur demander de faire une annonce "Les parents du petit Macgé..."

Non, parce que le badge, les étiquettes, tout ça...

Enfin bon, je m'en fous, je n'y vais pas à l'AE, moi.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'idéal serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la tâche des modos présents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...


 

Une grande chasse aux lapins LIVE sur l'Apple Expo!

Yesss!!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'id&#233;al serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la t&#226;che des modos pr&#233;sents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...


Tu veux dire que certains devront porter de grandes oreilles et une petite queue touffue ?





edit
Damned, grilled !


----------



## elKBron (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Une grande chasse aux lapins LIVE sur l'Apple Expo!
> 
> Yesss!!!!!


et si accident de chasse, pas le droit de chasser d'ici la prochaine AE ? roooo les boulessss


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

J'ai rencontré sonnyboy il y a peu et je peux témoigner : s'il n'avait pas eu son badge, je ne me serais jamais aperçu à quel point il est méchant.


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> edit
> Damned, grilled !


 

Ouh là! on a frolé l'accident de chasse


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Une grande chasse aux lapins LIVE sur l'Apple Expo!
> 
> Yesss!!!!!



N'&#233;tant pas pr&#233;sent cette ann&#233;e, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;serv&#233; deux ou trois t&#234;tes qu'un taxidermiste du coin se fait un plaisir &#224; l'avance de travailler. Fix&#233;es sur un socle aluminium du plus bel effet, elles feront des pat&#232;res originales et de bon aloi dans mon nouvel appartement au design r&#233;solument contemporain.
Le Chat connait mes gouts : il sait que nombre d'entre-vous &#233;tant d'une laideur &#224; faire fuir un troupeau de rats, sa qu&#234;te ne sera pas facile. Mais c'est justement cela qui l'int&#233;resse : le challenge d'en trouver 3 avec les yeux, les oreilles et la bouche correctement positionn&#233;s et de taille normale, et sans acn&#233;.


----------



## gibet_b (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Plus sérieusement, si, comme r e m y, ceux qui y vont postent leur photo (dans Autoportrait, doit y en avoir plein), ça permetra aux timides de les repérer, non ?



Euh, oui, pas con ça (à condition d'être physionomiste, mais c'est mon cas).

On peut créer une sujet "Trombinoscope de l'Apple Expo" maybe ?


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'id&#233;al serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la t&#226;che des modos pr&#233;sents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...



On pourrait faire ajouter un truc style C&#233;libataire/Disponible/Occup&#233;, enfin genre iChat quoi.. ca faciliterait la t&#226;che.. Bref


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On pourrait faire ajouter un truc style Célibataire/Disponible/Occupé, enfin genre iChat quoi.. ca faciliterait la tâche.. Bref



Oui, ou les préférences sexuelles, ca faciliterait aussi !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On pourrait faire ajouter un truc style Célibataire/Disponible/Occupé, enfin genre iChat quoi.. ca faciliterait la tâche.. Bref


asv ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

gibet_b a dit:


> Bon, ben voilà une maquette. Je n'ai pas retrouvé exactement la même police que celle du logo de macgé, si quelqu'un la connaît...


c'est de l'avant-garde.
Rounded pour le mac, et book pour le generation. Sauf erreur.

Mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; d'avant garde rounded, alors tu peux faire quelque chose de tr&#232;s approchant avec un VAG rounded pour le mac. Tu pourras modifier le c pour qu'il se "ferme" un peu plus et &#231;a sera parfait.

Sinon, il reste la possibilit&#233; de faire un badge avec &#231;a : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




&#199;a fait partie de leur charte


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'id&#233;al serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la t&#226;che des modos pr&#233;sents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...


Je t'ai connu plus exp&#233;ditif. Pour moi, peu importe. C'est comme le rock : 

*TOUT &#192; FOND !!!!*


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, ou les pr&#233;f&#233;rences sexuelles, ca faciliterait aussi !



Ah oui, mais bon, un badge c'est petit..


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394507 a dit:
			
		

> Je t'ai connu plus exp&#233;ditif. Pour moi, peu importe. C'est comme le rock :
> 
> *TOUT &#192; FOND !!!!*


*COMMENT, QU'EST-C'TU DIS ?!....*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Non, rien&#8230;


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

​


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah oui, mais bon, un badge c'est petit..



_bah, SM ça prend que deux lettres 

par contre, URO, je suis pas sûr que tu ne te fasses pas brancher par un membre d'un autre site te confondant avec un Overclocking Geek 
_


----------



## CouleurSud (6 Septembre 2007)

Moi, pas de badge, mais je pense que vous me reconnaitrez quand m&#234;me. Je serai habill&#233;e comme &#231;a


----------



## da capo (6 Septembre 2007)

C'est pour moi les petites &#233;toiles ?

je suis touch&#233;


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Moi, pas de problème, je pense que vous me reconnaitrez, je serai habillée comme ça



Pas si évident : Doquéville aussi est souvent habillé comme ca.
:love:


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


>


 
Tu as un lien avec Captain'CHOC ??? (*C*élib, *H*étéro, *O*pen, *C*all)


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas si évident : Doquéville aussi est souvent habillé comme ca.
> :love:


_
quand c'est pas en Ange Bleu  (il a gardé le costume d'époque il faisait presque de l'ombre à Langlois question collection sauf que Doc portait les robes )_


----------



## tirhum (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ah oui, mais bon, un badge c'est petit..





​


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> t'as de fortes chances d'avoir un macg devant toi
> et sinon il suffit de poser la question



Je propose d'installer des douches et un hammam, le signe de reconnaisance sera : siffler non pas la Chimay mais le tea for two


----------



## Ed_the_Head (6 Septembre 2007)

Mais, mais, nom de Doc, qu'est-ce donc que cette "AppleExpo" dont vous parlez sans cesse? 
Un rapport avec le salon de l'agriculture normand peut-&#234;tre?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> j'ai jamais vu ca : _ c'est lui , mais si c'est lui je te jure c'est lui , c'est le plus beau jour de ma vie  ohh je me sens tout chose je vais  tomber dans les pommes...  _



Ben t'as bien de la chance nous, c'est un peu notre quotidien à l'AE :sleep:


----------



## r e m y (6 Septembre 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Mais, mais, nom de Doc, qu'est-ce donc que cette "AppleExpo" dont vous parlez sans cesse?
> Un rapport avec le salon de l'agriculture normand peut-être?


 

C'est une sorte de salon de l'auto qui s'installe chaque année autour du Stand du Pommier.


----------



## alèm (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394676 a dit:
			
		

> Ben t'as bien de la chance nous, c'est un peu notre quotidien à l'AE :sleep:



_au travail aussi vous auriez vu l'effet que j'ai fait à Franswa   

d'ailleurs, j'y vais tiens ! 
_


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> On pourrait faire ajouter un truc style C&#233;libataire/Disponible/Occup&#233;, enfin genre iChat quoi.. ca faciliterait la t&#226;che.. Bref


mastermind powwa


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

ATTENTION !


De faux badges nous ont été signalés. La prudence est de rigueur lors de vos futurs contacts sur le stand.






Pour l'instant le problème n'est pas trop grave, ni répandu : les faux sont tous portés par un individu au corps de poulet qui se déplace en rasant les murs. On peut le repérer assez facilement aux éructations qui émanent de sa personne. Visiblement, seules les jeunes filles sont la cible de ce fake qui fait chanter ses victimes en leur offrant l'immunité du ban contre caresses fortement réprouvées par la morale et la charte. Si vous le croisez, signalez-le immédiatement par un MP à Benjamin.​ 
​


----------



## mado (6 Septembre 2007)

Cool, on vient de me livrer le mien.. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas si évident : Doquéville aussi est souvent habillé comme ca.
> :love:


Je ne suis pas souvent habillé de la sorte. À vrai dire, cela n'est arrivé qu'une fois, à la demande expresse du médecin psychiatre de l'unité de gériatrie où j'allais rendre visite à un ami. « Ça peut éveiller des souvenirs, ranimer des émotions » m'avait-il dit. Hélas, ce ne fut pas le cas, et je vis le pauvre être que j'avais tant aimé et si bien connu sombrer au plus profond de son intériorité maladive, comme d'autres descendent dans leur folie les escaliers géants de leur gloire passée C'était triste.


----------



## Amok (6 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> comme d'autres descendent dans leur folie les escaliers géants de leur gloire passée C'était triste.



Il est vrai que j'ai encore un côté Swanson : il n'y a pas si longtemps j'ai essayé de reveiller un singe ronflant avec des écouteurs sur les pavillons. Hélas, il était vivant !  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'idéal serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre (ou son nombre de posts). Cela faciliterait la tâche des modos présents et permettrait d'adapter la force de la baffe...



Ouais ben moi, j'en avais posté un ce matin ; j'étais même le preum's ; éh bien figurez-vous qu'un nuisible aigri a éffacé mon post... Allez donc vous décarcasser pour des nèfles...  


PS : sinon, t'oublieras pas ton "Lendemain de fête"... Ils vont te brouiller le teint tous ces baveux...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il est vrai que j'ai encore un c&#244;t&#233; Swanson&#8230; (insanit&#233;s)


Va savoir pourquoi, j'imagine assez bien sonny au volant de ton Isotta Fraschini. En tout cas, il serait parfait pour creuser des trous de nuit. 

Quoi qu'il en soit, en guise de cr&#233;puscule, tu es d&#233;finitivement plus Wilder que Visconti. Ce n'est pas pour me d&#233;plaire.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> L'idéal serait de noter sur le badge le statut du membre


C'est une donnée variable dans le temps.
Et volatile...

Non ?


----------



## benjamin (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394506 a dit:
			
		

> c'est de l'avant-garde.
> Rounded pour le mac, et book pour le generation. Sauf erreur.
> 
> Mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'avant garde rounded, alors tu peux faire quelque chose de très approchant avec un VAG rounded pour le mac. Tu pourras modifier le c pour qu'il se "ferme" un peu plus et ça sera parfait.
> ...


Je l'ai dans une version de meilleur qualité, au cas où.

Sinon, et même si le défi paraît insensé, vous pouvez toujours essayer d'approcher l'élégance festive de bengilli grâce l'image des cdb (dans ce cas, nul besoin d'ajouter tous ces statuts dévolus aux anonymes des forums).


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est une donnée variable dans le temps.
> Et volatile...
> 
> Non ?



D'ailleurs une question me titille..
Y'a-t-il déjà eu des bannis d'AEC?...


----------



## benjamin (6 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'ailleurs une question me titille..
> Y'a-t-il déjà eu des bannis d'AEC?...


Des auto-bannis, plut&#244;t. C'est assez fr&#233;quent, et plut&#244;t agr&#233;able.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

benjamin a dit:


> Des auto-bannis, plutôt. C'est assez fréquent, et plutôt agréable.



Propos implicitement très unilatéral...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Ah non  On est tous unis dans le lat&#233;ral  On pourrait m&#234;me aller jusqu'&#224; dire qu'on a notre auto-banni chronique  Un mec que tous les ans il dit qu'il vient mais en fait non


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2007)

Ah... *Lui* ?... C'est vrai


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Septembre 2007)

De toute fa&#231;on, des badges ne servent &#224; rien, seule la carte professionnelle fait foi. Cette ann&#233;e encore je la porterais fi&#232;rement  !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4394810 a dit:
			
		

> Un mec que tous les ans il dit qu'il vient mais en fait non



Une sorte de marronnier humain, quoi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une sorte de marronnier humain, quoi


Je le voyais plus en rapport avec un ch&#234;ne, moi. Plus pr&#233;cis&#233;ment avec les fruits, du ch&#234;ne, m&#234;me.


----------



## dool (6 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Cool, on vient de me livrer le mien.. :love:



Je peux noter mon numéro de téléphone derrière ce badge ?! Ce côté "amie des animaux" là que j'aime bien......


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Vas-y, Dool ! Moi je vais écrire le mien derrière ceux-là


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2007)

On respire un grand coup.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

(+ collatéreaux)


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je peux noter mon numéro de téléphone derrière ce badge ?! Ce côté "amie des animaux" là que j'aime bien......



faudra préciser si c'est toi ou le badge qu'il faut retourner pour avoir le N°....


----------



## dool (7 Septembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> faudra préciser si c'est toi ou le badge qu'il faut retourner pour avoir le N°....



Aaaaahhhh, la fameuse histoire du serpent qui se mord la queue !! Le numéro avant l'échange, l'échange avant d'avoir le numéro ??? De quoi sortir un oeuf du c.ul d'une poule avec cette foutue aiguille que tu as cherché dans le foin toute la matinée !
(ceux qui me comprennent pas, cherchez pas hein, faut être habitué c'est tout !  )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

dool a dit:


> Aaaaahhhh, la fameuse histoire du serpent qui se mord la queue !! Le numéro avant l'échange, l'échange avant d'avoir le numéro ??? De quoi sortir un oeuf du c.ul d'une poule avec cette foutue aiguille que tu as cherché dans le foin toute la matinée !
> (ceux qui me comprennent pas, cherchez pas hein, faut être habitué c'est tout !  )


KAMOULOX !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396276 a dit:
			
		

> KAMOULOX !!!!


Kaì sú, téknon ?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Bon. L&#224;, j'ai pas compris 

Mais l'anagramme est peu ou prou "tu sais qu't'es con ?"&#8230; et si c'est &#231;a&#8230; ben&#8230;

 

Oui en fait. je dois avouer que oui.


----------



## kisbizz (7 Septembre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Pas si évident : Doquéville aussi est souvent habillé comme ca.
> :love:



je deteste  les badges .....je mettra mes  bottes  si doc consente a me le rendre .... je pense que on reconnaitra sans soucis meme sans badge


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je deteste  les badges .....je mettra mes  bottes  si doc consente a me le rendre .... je pense que on reconnaitra sans soucis meme sans badge



Oh ! Tatav ! Si je m'attendais :love: Bisous.


----------



## Amok (7 Septembre 2007)

kisbizz a dit:


> je mettra mes  bottes  si doc consente a me le rendre ....



Si tu acceptes aussi de les enlever pour moi, tout est possible ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Sauf que tu ne viens pas, je te le rappelle&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396780 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que tu ne viens pas, je te le rappelle


Moi non plus et après ? Ça vous laissera l'occasion de façonner un veau d'or.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Ah moi j'ai pas le temps&#8230; j'ai mes d&#233;tracteurs &#224; satisfaire. J'y vais juste pour &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able cette ann&#233;e


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396785 a dit:
			
		

> J'y vais juste pour être désagréable cette année


L'an dernier t'étais agréable ? Ah merde


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396785 a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi j'ai pas le temps j'ai mes détracteurs à satisfaire. J'y vais juste pour être désagréable cette année



je te sens bien toi

j'aiguise mon couteau corse et j'arrive


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> L'an dernier t'étais agréable ? Ah merde


Vicieux, va ! Qu'est-ce que t'en sais de toutes fa&#231;ons ? T'as rien fait d'autre que me reluquer les fesses !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

starmac a dit:


> je te sens bien toi
> 
> j'aiguise mon couteau corse et j'arrive


Enfin un concurrent s&#233;rieux. :sleep:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396797 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin un concurrent sérieux. :sleep:



"Le couteau ne fait pas le bandit"

(Ma Mémé)


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396795 a dit:
			
		

> Vicieux, va ! Qu'est-ce que t'en sais de toutes fa&#231;ons ? T'as rien fait d'autre que me reluquer les fesses !


T'&#233;tais de dos, comment tu peux le savoir ?! :love: 

Et puis d'abord, je cherchais ton badge. Nuance.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2007)

Des yeux, c'est vrai. &#199;'aurait pu &#234;tre pire


----------



## supermoquette (7 Septembre 2007)

&#231;a m&#233;liflue&#8230;


----------



## mado (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396785 a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi j'ai pas le temps j'ai mes détracteurs à satisfaire. J'y vais juste pour être désagréable cette année



Ah ben.. bon le bar est grand.. 



starmac a dit:


> je te sens bien toi
> 
> j'aiguise mon couteau corse et j'arrive



Amène, ça pourra toujours servir. Pour l'apéro au moins.


----------



## da capo (7 Septembre 2007)

mado a dit:


> Amène, ça pourra toujours servir. Pour l'apéro au moins.



j'aiguise, j'aiguise


----------



## NED (7 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396780 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que tu ne viens pas, je te le rappelle&#8230;



Moi aussi je viens pas..... DOUBLE KAMOULOX !!!


----------



## alèm (8 Septembre 2007)

_moi je viens avec ma gueule de bois d'avance et pour changer ma mauvaise humeur&#8230; j'ai pris des bonnes r&#233;solutions depuis peu !
_


----------



## tirhum (8 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4396785 a dit:
			
		

> Ah moi j'ai pas le temps&#8230; j'ai mes d&#233;tracteurs &#224; satisfaire. J'y vais juste pour &#234;tre d&#233;sagr&#233;able cette ann&#233;e


C'est vrai, que tu ne sais pas sourire.....  


  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai, que tu ne sais pas sourire.....
> 
> 
> :love:


Si si. Parfois, lors d'une bonne diarrh&#233;e, &#231;a m'arrive&#8230;
:sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Septembre 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai, que tu ne sais pas sourire.....
> 
> 
> :love:





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4397020 a dit:
			
		

> :sick:
> Si si. Parfois, lors d'une bonne diarrhée, ça m'arrive



Cela dit, une fois que les dents sont découvertes, autant qu'elles servent, hein !


----------



## Lamar (16 Septembre 2007)

Désolé d'être hors-sujet, mais je pense que c'est une bonne idée le badge. Ceci dit Gibet_b, si nous ne sommes que deux à porter un badge, autant nous donner rendez-vous  à l'AE (tiens, ça ça va permettre à certains de poster des choses intéressantes et diffamatoires). Le rdv en mp, bien sûr, les lieux m'ont l'air mal famés par ici  à tous.


----------

